# What's the best paint remover



## pbstamford (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello everyone, I have a big job to remove paint and I will like to know if anyone knows what is a good product that will really work and maybe something that doesn't smell to much. I have to strip it first before I sand, is a stair with banisters and the baseboard also. Thank you for the help.


----------



## oakley (Dec 14, 2007)

Look into the Peel-Away family of products from Dumond Chemical.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Even tho I suspect you MAY be a DIY"er I'll toss you this http://www.readystripsales.com/Multi_Strip_s/3.htm If not a DIY kinda guy then, welcome to the site.


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

The most powerful stripper we use is Byk Power Stripper. It's not on the "not smelly" side, but it really is strong.


----------



## Wing 54 (Jan 3, 2008)

timhag said:


> Even tho I suspect you MAY be a DIY"er I'll toss you this http://www.readystripsales.com/Multi_Strip_s/3.htm If not a DIY kinda guy then, welcome to the site.




What was the giveaway? Not how much to charge too?
Ditto the if not DIY, then welcome.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

That stain and sealer remover that Sherwin Williams sells works pretty good, I just stripped the deck of a house I am painting and it took the 3 coats of paint existing on the house off with ease....


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

1) Why on earth do you have to strip a stair and a banister? All of those balusters? Yipes! Short of restoring some antique woodwork, I can't think of any reason you would need/want to do that. Are you sure you want/need to strip this? It will be a heinous job.

2) There is no best chemical paint remover. What works for latex may not work for oil, what works for your 6 year old doors may not work for your 50 year old trim, what worked yesterday may be reformulated and not work today. If you know specifically the type and age of paint/coatings to be removed, it might help with suggesting a remover. Or, if you don't know, that's a fair answer too...some are better strippers for "unknowns" than others.

3) You are really in for a messy, messy, painstaking job, that may require multiple strips of different chemicals that will stink the house up for weeks and provide you with lots of hazardous waste to be disposed of, and may still need a huge amount of mechanical removal (sanding)....are you sure you want to strip this?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slickshift said:


> 1) Why on earth do you have to strip a stair and a banister? All of those balusters? Yipes! Short of restoring some antique woodwork, I can't think of any reason you would need/want to do that. Are you sure you want/need to strip this? It will be a heinous job.
> 
> 2) There is no best chemical paint remover. What works for latex may not work for oil, what works for your 6 year old doors may not work for your 50 year old trim, what worked yesterday may be reformulated and not work today. If you know specifically the type and age of paint/coatings to be removed, it might help with suggesting a remover. Or, if you don't know, that's a fair answer too...some are better strippers for "unknowns" than others.
> 
> 3) You are really in for a messy, messy, painstaking job, that may require multiple strips of different chemicals that will stink the house up for weeks and provide you with lots of hazardous waste to be disposed of, and may still need a huge amount of mechanical removal (sanding)....are you sure you want to strip this?


Good points Slick !

Remeinds me of the time we were asked to strip a banister in a circa 1700's house. We needed three different strippers. One for the top coat of latex, another for the lead under (thank god this was in the 70's), and then something for the original milk paint. Never did find out what takes that stuff off easily. 

You are correct Sir, "Short of restoring some antique woodwork, I can't think of any reason you would need/want to do that.". And that was our goal. It sure looked gorgeous after. 

BTW, twenty some years ago, 5F5 was the ballz. Stinky,caustic, and nasty stuff, but it did work.


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

Turco 6840S


----------

